# Please Help



## rajatgrover (Aug 20, 2016)

Hey, Hope all of you are doing well, I'm Raj from India and I just entered into garments selling business

Mistake I did - Just made designs on Photoshop and tried to sell it and luckily I sold 200 Tshirts in 3 days with my marketing skills ( I'm into I.T field from last 10 years ) 

now the problem arrives with printing Tshirts 

I need rubber printing, here in India few told me rubber printing refers as Plastical ink only which could be done by Screen printing kit , just need to change the ink and you need to make frames 

in Screen Printing - Peoples are charging me $40 per frame ( That's fine for me unless and until it's getting my work done ) 


Vinyl Paper Printing - Problem with designing and Cutting, the design I want can't be done from simple plotters 

Sublimation Printing / Heat Press Machine - White ink can't be printed on Black Tshirts 


I NEED TO PRINT WHITE TEXT ON BLACK T-SHIRTS


Please help me in guiding, what should I do ? I tried contacting local Tshirt printing offices but they are charging me more than the actual Tshirt price on which I'm selling 


basically I need a solution to print White color on black Tshirts and I don't want my white color to fade away or only after 60-70 wash 


Thanks
Raj


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Have you looked at 'Koncert T's' from YOLO? you need to use a black laser and it's a two paper method, when you press the second sheet onto the first it changes the black to white.
I haven't used it myself yet but there are some vids on it on their site.
Welcome to the forum Rajat.


----------



## faloo (Aug 16, 2016)

Have you considered buying a Direct To Garment printer? One that has white ink cartridges and will allow you to print on dark garments. That is what i use.


----------



## KENNYLI1968 (Dec 13, 2012)

Plastisol transfer could a perfect solution for you at the moment as long as yours designs are not too colorful


----------

